# PM's and Advanced Search not working



## Jeekinz (Oct 23, 2008)

Tried to PM GB but.....

you can delete this.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 23, 2008)

yes, I had some trouble with PM's this morning to Jeekinz.


----------



## GB (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for bringing this up guys. I know of at least one other person who is having trouble. this does not seen to be affecting everyone. We are now aware of it and will work on a solution.


----------



## deelady (Oct 23, 2008)

I was unable to click on my notifications to view messages this morning....no sure about now


----------



## pacanis (Oct 23, 2008)

How do you know if it's not working? Do you get a message it wasn't sent?

Thanks


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 23, 2008)

pacanis said:


> How do you know if it's not working? Do you get a message it wasn't sent?
> 
> Thanks


 
The PM dialog windo doesn't even open.  Same goes for the Advanced Search.







.........now I done fergot what I wuz surchin'!


----------



## pdswife (Oct 23, 2008)

Pacanis... I just couldn't get into my PM box to read my messages.


----------



## GB (Oct 23, 2008)

For those who can not get in, try clicking on your User CP link on the top blue bar and then clicking on either List Messages or Send New Message. you might be able to get in that way.


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 23, 2008)

That's how I got in earlier today.  I haven't been able to click on someone's nick to send a private message since last night.


----------



## babetoo (Oct 23, 2008)

having same problems.


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 23, 2008)

Not sure if this helps anyone but I tried yesterday to PM Pacanis about 4 times before I got lucky and snuck one in... 
Tried PDS today and no go. 
When I'm trying I click on "PM so and so...."  and just nothing happens...


----------



## Maverick2272 (Oct 23, 2008)

I just PM'd someone.....


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 23, 2008)

*Some Work-Arounds*

I'm having problems getting anything to work when I click on a user's name and then scroll down and click on something in the drop-down menu.

These are some work arounds to help get you to some places ...

*Get into your PM page: *GB's method will work to get you into PMs - click on User CP on the blue bar and then click on List Messages.

*To get to the Advanced Search page*: Click on Search on the blue bar, then type in a word _*backwards*_ and search on that ... for example, type in the word LIST backwards (*please - don't anybody type it in here or that word will no longer work!*) or just any 4 random letters that do not spell a real word ... this will get you a message that nothing was found and will have you on the Advanced Search page. Just remember to remove the keyword you originally searched on.

*To get to a member's Public Profile page:* Follow the instructions above to get to the Advanced Search page. Do a search for the member's name and search for "posts" - this will list all of their posts. On the line that says, Posted By username - click on the user's name.


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 23, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> I just PM'd someone.....


 
ahhhh..... but will they answer????? 

I'm smiley today....


----------



## pacanis (Oct 24, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> *ahhhh..... but will they answer?????*
> 
> I'm smiley today....


 
Well now that you mention it..... 
Did you get my return PM two days ago?


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 24, 2008)

I did Pacanis but it wouldn't let me answer again!!! 
Stupid thing.... I gave up trying. No ignore button here!!!! 
Go Bread!


----------



## Adillo303 (Oct 24, 2008)

Help with searching - Go to Google and enter your search terms IE:hens pacanis then type a space and put in site:discusscooking.com IE: hens pacanis site:discusscooking.com. Google will search only discuss cooking for the terms that you entered.

AC


----------



## pacanis (Oct 24, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I did Pacanis but it wouldn't let me answer again!!!
> Stupid thing.... I gave up trying. No ignore button here!!!!
> Go Bread!


 
Ohhhh, well OK then


----------



## Maverick2272 (Oct 24, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> ahhhh..... but will they answer?????
> 
> I'm smiley today....




Nooooooooooooo... they did not answer.


----------

